# pic of my work truck



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

I've posted pics of my personal truck and car so i thought id post one up of my work truck. it's an International DT466. took the pic one day i was relaxing at the house during lunch.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

damn
i wanna deliver Pepsi


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

what's the 0-60?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

o-60 ..eh prolly a minute. really depends on if its loaded or unloaded. i use to have a dragstrip on my route...always wanted to run it for the hell of it. and working for pepsi isn't as great as most people think, but it's not that bad either.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

cant be much worse than data processing

ive always wanted a job where i could drive


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

you get a ass load of pepsi


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

fits in the parking slot perfect


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Hell man one day at lunch you ought to call up the track and ask em if you can run real fast.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

P Ditty rolls in one of those too.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

bII said:


> P Ditty rolls in one of those too.



So I've seen


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

SuperStock said:


> fits in the parking slot perfect


what you can't see on the other side though is the tire on the trailer bulging against the curb....anyone else drive for a living?


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

reminds me of the diet pepsi commercial, [p'diddy's car broke down and a diet pepsi truk pics him up and drops him off at the red carpet and xzibit got a pepsi truk and then carson daily got on too with truck tires and rides by diddy. who started the trend]


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

Katana200sx said:


> ....anyone else drive for a living?


i used to drive a parts truck, during the economic slump a few years ago.
the truck wasnt half bad. '95 F150 XLT 5.0 5sp. the nicest feature of the truck were the bucket seats w/lumbar support. o and CD player. 
bad part? poor-man wage


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Katana200sx said:


> anyone else drive for a living?


 I used to be a class C commercial Hazmatt driver. Was a fun gig. I delivered Dairy sanitation supplies to, well, dairys.....lol Was pretty shitty in the summer thoe, stunk like hell, and the flies, OMG the flies. I would get so annoyed I would start yelling a punching the flies around me. :thumbup:


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

how does the pop settle after hiting all those bumps:: that always had me wondering... i drop my pop and then 10 min later it still fizzes over


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

usually i can pull a drink off the truck and open it with no problem. i think the fizz thing happens with violent shakes like dropping or well...shaking. i did have a 2liter bottle that had fallen out of the crate fall on its head and rocket across the street one time, that was cool as shit. the bad part about my truck is that it doesnt have a radio, so if you want music you have to sing (which i dont). i've got my class A and im working on getting all my endorsements so hopefully i wont be driving the pepsi truck much longer.


----------

